# Where to buy Cree LEDs in UK?



## CTR (Mar 10, 2008)

Hi guys, I'm looking to get some CREE leds for a new project. But I can't seem to find a cheap supplier who will ship to UK? Does anyone know where I can get some CREE LED's from? Thanks!


----------



## steve6690 (Mar 10, 2008)

I haven't found anyone cheaper than DX when you consider it's free postage too.


----------



## CTR (Mar 10, 2008)

Aren't they based in US? If so, I will incur tax charges unless its shipped from EU?


----------



## steve6690 (Mar 10, 2008)

They are based in Hong Kong. I've only ordered a half-dozen items from them so far and never been hit with customs charges. The secret is to order one item at a time. It's free postage anyway so why not ? Plus, if the order goes astray you only lose one item...


----------



## CTR (Mar 10, 2008)

steve6690 said:


> They are based in Hong Kong. I've only ordered a half-dozen items from them so far and never been hit with customs charges. The secret is to order one item at a time. It's free postage anyway so why not ? Plus, if the order goes astray you only lose one item...



thats great mate, thanks a lot! I've give them a go... 

btw, do you have their website handy?


----------



## PeterC (Mar 10, 2008)

I bought mine from Deal Extreme (DX) too - cheap prices include p&p, though it may take 10 days or more to arrive. I ordered in small quantities to keep below the import duty/VAT price levels. DX don't appear to have a minimum order quantity.
Typical Cree LED from them (White XR-E Q5 on a star board):
http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.2394

If you really wanted a UK based supplier, you could try Farnell:
http://uk.farnell.com/

Delivery should be quicker from Farnell, though they're unlikely to be particularly competitive on price (compared to DX) for private buyers and you'll have to pay postage on top.


----------



## ifor powell (Mar 10, 2008)

I have got mine from Led-tech in Germany so no problem with inporting as in the EU. They turn up within a week and I had no hastle getting a replacment on the ocasion when one was damaged in shiping. Pricing is ok, and even better if you spot the day they have them on offer.... I got Q5's and they all tested into a good tolerance as far as lux is concerned that seems correct compared with the R2's I got from Cutters.

Ifor


----------



## Essexman (Mar 10, 2008)

Don't forget RS components. 
The highest bin they have is Q4
They only sell bare emitters, they won't be cheap, but you would get them the next day and they have great customer service.

Ultraleds.co.uk also sell bare Cree XRE emitters. Beware some people on here have had poor customer service (seach the jeers forum of the marketplace for details). I used them once with no problems.

Let us know how you get on.


----------

